# Depicting a viewfinder



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

Ain't a hundred percent accurate but...













I made that on MS Photodraw


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 15, 2008)

That's really well done!  I'm thinking Olympus OM-10 viewfinder...now I gotta go look through it.


----------



## Battou (Apr 15, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> That's really well done!  I'm thinking Olympus OM-10 viewfinder...now I gotta go look through it.



Negitive. it's a Canon.


----------



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2008)

Battou said:


> Negitive. it's a Canon.


Looks like the view through my old AE-1


----------



## Battou (Apr 16, 2008)

That is what I am shootin for...

Can you guess the lens on it?


----------



## Jim H (Apr 16, 2008)

Battou said:


> Can you guess the lens on it?


 Nope. Had a 28, 50 and 135 for that camera. I doubt it's the 28 ... maybe the 50 but I was so partial to that 135 that it's clouding my judgement.


----------



## Battou (Apr 16, 2008)

Jim H said:


> Nope. Had a 28, 50 and 135 for that camera. I doubt it's the 28 ... maybe the 50 but I was so partial to that 135 that it's clouding my judgement.



That was shot with a 50mm


----------

